# Fence Line Weaning



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Going to see how good my fences are. The articles I have read through make no mention of a recommended time frame to reintegrate the animals back together and not have the calves go back to nursing. Was curious if anybody has done this.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I think you would have trouble with the calves right across the fence from the cows. Dad talks about when he was cow foreman for Warren Livestock back in the 60's he once pulled the calves off the cows and moved them out to pasture. Some of the old timers told him he was nuts, but he had not problems; those calves were lost and they were moved far enough away that they could not hear the cows. I really think you are going to have troubles with them just on the other side of the fence. You know if a cow can get her head threw the fence the rest of the body follows.


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

I use quiet wean and they work great. Calves dont fuss because they are still with momma. after 10 days take them out and cow is usually dry by then. draw back is you catch them twice.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I did that one time by accident. That cow was fine for a few hours, then from 6 pm to 7 am she went nuts. She didnt go more than 5 minutes without bawling and carying on. I think everyone in the neighborhood was up all night...


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

It works but you will want to put up a couple of hot wires and wear ear plugs if they are by the bedroom window. Dad wasn't happy with me 

It's the cows that give you trouble, not the calves. Calves are like teenagers experiencing freedom from an overbearing mother. You will get a few that resume nursing if the cow hasn't dried up. If you go about a month you should be alright.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Fence-line weaning of calves is commonly practiced in our area by livestock growers who want to market their calves in special feeder sales. We have weaned our 8- to 9-month old calves across five-strand barb wire fence from their mothers numerous times. The process is rather simple and usually problem free if done correctly. Here are a few tips to follow if using fence-line weaning.

1. Have a straight-line fence with no corners where calves can bunch up.

2. Have a sturdy fence and tight barb wires.

3. Vaccinate the calves several weeks before weaning to reduce stress.

4. Have the cows and calves in the same pasture for a few weeks so the calves know their way around and where to find water.

5. At weaning time, leave the calves in the familiar pasture and move the mommas to the adjacent pasture.

6. If possible, leave an older cow that doesn't have a calf involved in the weaning process with the weaning calves to serve as a leader for the calves. This could be a cow that has a much younger calf.

7. Feed the calves alfalfa hay or some other high protein feed to keep their stomach full and keep them gaining weight.

8. Wean calves for at least 45 days before marketing in a special feeder sale.

If you keep the calves stomach full, they likely won't bawl more than one night. Their mommas will continue bawling for several days and nights until the pains of losing their baby and of a full bag subside.

If planning to send the calves to a local auction, weaning the calves with no promise of a greater return may not be worth the time, labor, and extra expense. The following link contains several articles on how to wean calves, including fence-line weaning. If planning on marketing calves in a special feeder sale, contact the marketing association a number of months ahead of marketing time to get information on their requirements, including weaning date, market date, vaccinations required, when to bring the calves to the auction before sale day, and any other requirements.

https://www.google.com/search?q=texas+A%26M+publications+on+fence+line+weaning+calves&oq=texas+A%26M+publications+on+fence+line+weaning+calves&aqs=chrome..69i57j33.24455j1j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

We just started weaning and hauling home today. Takes us 3 solid days of roundup, sort and load, haul home. You could kind of call it fence line weaning as the calves are in corral pens. The cows get unloaded in a smaller pasture but the gates are open so the can come up next to the corral pens where the calves are at. 3 days after the last bunch is weaned usually most of the main crying is overwith and we chase the cows out to a pasture 1/2 mile away from the yard. Sure is noisy the first few nights but gets quieter in a few days. Can always tell when a neighbor weans if the wind is right you can hear cows and calves bawling for miles.

I envy anyone that can successfully wean across a barb wire fence. We'd have calves that'd crawl through and I know for certain our cows would tear that fence to hell to get back with their babies. Nothing worse or more stressful on calves that having to rewean them once they get back with their mothers.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

We wean with our catch pen. The cows and calves can see each other. One or two may even nurse if they get their heads through the panels and the momma lines up just right. I believe we are breaking the emotional bond more than the milk. After four days the Momma cows have all quit sleeping by the pen. We then move the calves to another pasture. Momma cows are not walking the pasture looking for babies. We keep a different cow or two with the calves. The calves do not really seem that upset by the process.


----------



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

swall01 said:


> I use quiet wean and they work great. Calves dont fuss because they are still with momma. after 10 days take them out and cow is usually dry by then. draw back is you catch them twice.


Do you realize what you've done to those calves?????  You've scarred then for life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:

Don't come cryin' to me if they all become interior designers :lol:


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

farmersamm said:


> Do you realize what you've done to those calves?????  You've scarred then for life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> 
> Don't come cryin' to me if they all become interior designers :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

I have a good pen and 50 head 600 weights brake a steel post. Not new steel as it is pump column in 4 foot pieces and it broke at the threads were the 2 pieces are screwed together. I would put it up against any green lodge pole pine ones I could buy here. I was in the hospital with major gallbladder trouble so I don't know what all happened to spook them.

No big deal with cows on the other side. I have seen cows or the calves travel miles looking to get together. Cows will stay in the field they last saw the calf at and you can take the calf anywhere if you have a pen it cannot get out of. But as farmersamm pointed out I could of scared them for live.

The majority of calves leaving California are pulled and hauled to the auction on sale day,loaded that night to end up somewhere east when they next get off the truck. I can see having trouble on the other end. Now all the auction are pushing give a 2nd round of shots and wean 45 days. That costs money and lately with poor years to save cows calves have to hit the road sooner rather than latter.

Now the year I was sick we had feed to spare keep the calves a extra 2 or 3 months put lbs on and all was good. But this year they had to go again save cows. Cause I cannot go buy just any cows they need to be foot hill abortion and annplasmoses exposed or you are 3 years getting them to have the next calf if they don't die of annplas.

So is it fence line weaning when its a steel corral fence keeping them apart rather than barbwire? An they all know what hay and a water trough is before they leave the cow. So I am not changing what works for me till the dollars say so. But I would like to wean before sale day, good chance to spend time with heifers and make them pass the extended attitude test. But some years it doesn't happen that way.


----------



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

All my stupid comments aside  :lol: I'm as interested as anyone in this.

K'kins has been really uptight about getting the calves off the momma's. Her feeling is that it's taking too much from the Momma to nurse, and carry, at the same time. I've even built her a set of panels to close off part of the pasture beyond the creek so that we could keep the calves within sight of the house if weaned. The crossing is narrow enough to close it off.

I've always just pulled, and loaded, them at about 400ish pounds, sometimes a bit more if I get tied up with other stuff.

I really don't have a good idea how long it takes before the cow will stop lactating. Or whether they will start nursing again if the calves are put back with the cows. We don't have a large enough place to keep them separate for any longer than the time it would take to wean. We only have 400 acres, and a good part of that is in 2 separate locations across the county line. Can't put livestock in the far locations because they will grow wings (pretty sad commentary on society, ain't it). And one 80 is strictly a hay meadow, can't graze it. Cross fencing is out because of water issues.

We did have a calf separated at birth, and she somehow got under the water gap, and wound up in the brush along the creek. We kept hearing it bawl for days, and couldn't place where it was coming from, thinking it might be from across the highway. The other animals were in the dry lot all this time. We never noticed any cows looking to where we eventually found the calf. K'kins found it hiding in the brush when she was out walking. I figure it might have been about 5ish days we heard her, before K'kins found her. How she survived is beyond me.

Anyways, I brought her up, after we finally got ahold of her. Placed her in the lot with the others, and she went up to a whiteface that did have a bag, but the whiteface wouldn't let her nurse. We were sure it was the Momma.

So K'kins brought her into an area behind the back gate, and hand milked her. The whiteface would occasionally come to the fence and make a low sound, you know what I mean. We attempted a few times to bring the whiteface into the small area, but again she wouldn't take the calf.

So, cut to the chase...&#8230;&#8230;.it seems IIRC that the whiteface started to dry up after about 2 weeks. So that would have maybe been close to 3 weeks actual time, considering the calf had been lost for about near a week after birth. (one thing that must have happened was an initial nursing, because the calf was healthy, and probably got colostrum). We never figured it out. Might have been that the separation broke the bond...&#8230;.dunno. But I really can't take that as accurate information because of the circumstances.

I looked up some stuff that might be relevant to the discussion.

https://www.beefmagazine.com/mag/beef_weaning_twostep

https://articles.extension.org/pages/39469/how-long-should-you-wean-a-calf-for-before-placing-it-back-on-the-same-pasture-with-its-pregnant-mot


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I have been fence line weaning for the last maybe 10 years, (use to just wean on the way to the truck/trailer before).

I move calves to a pen about 1/2 acre in size, fence is 4 2x6s on 8 foot center (4x4 posts), with one strand of electric on calf side. Two days it is rather noisy, by 3rd day mom's start heading off to graze. Also, calves have been on a creep feeder before separation (along with RB feeder with mom), that they were use to me (or someone else), putting new feed in every night and morning. Heck, the calves would come up from the pasture to eat without mom's most of the time, with the creep feeder.

Larry


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

12 hours of bellowing and all is well. today will be 48 hrs. Calves spent last night outside while the rest of their group was bedded inside. other than that calves could care less. There are only 2 calves this year. Have not decided how long to keep them separate but thinking at least 4 weeks before putting them back together.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Put the herd back together Saturday and everybody is good, no attempt to go back to nursing. Ended up with only doing one, week after putting them out I brought the black one(not the one in picture)in to milk and left the dun one on pasture with the steer. Brought the other heifers in early as I felt bad forcing them to slop around in the mud.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

This years attempt was a failure. Had 5 calves separated for 5 weeks within 15 min one went right back to nursing. Mom did not like it and was hoping that would end it. No, within an hour 3 of the 5 were back at it. Not setup to redo the process this time of the year, going to put the rings in now.

Which ones have you had the best luck with?


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

If a calf is determined enough and mom don't mind they will nurse with a ring or flap in without too much issue.

I weaned calves off in late October and the few retained heifers I kept back from the sale barn will stay separated until breeding time next July. Even then have to keep an eye on them to make sure they dont steal milk.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> If a calf is determined enough and mom don't mind they will nurse with a ring or flap in without too much issue.
> 
> I weaned calves off in late October and the few retained heifers I kept back from the sale barn will stay separated until breeding time next July. Even then have to keep an eye on them to make sure they dont steal milk.


That is what my research found as well. I'm hoping they don't. I have some ordered and time will tell. Not sure why this year is different. The only thing I did different was this year I kept only the calves together and last year everybody but the cows. Not sure if that would make a difference. Will find out next year.

We're somewhat limited on space and where I have running water so really hoping to keep together but, yes I may have to separate if rings don't work. This will be the first year of not having to carry water, looking forward to that.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I had one heifer that I had this problem with, put a ring in her nose until it worn off (and she had her own calf). Other cows were dry when I took the remaining part out of her nose. Next year she was back to stealing (nursing), while raising her own calf, put another ring in her nose. She didn't get the chance to wear this one out, sent her down the road at calf weaning time. Seems some are just hard wired on nursing perhaps. 

Larry


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thought I would add onto this thread. Borrowed the water tank for a different project so decided to send the cows to the furthest pasture and keep the calves at the barn. Let me tell you, I much prefer the fence line weaning even if we do have to listen to them. The main perimeter fence (4 wire barb) is keeping them in but the temporary fence is no match (single strand electrified twine). Been over a week and they are still pissed. There are 5 cows and have gotten themselves into 2-3 different groups.

I believe fence line weaning is considerably less stressful based on what I saw. Calves seemed stressed and cows most definitely stressed pacing the fences for days.

Our fence line weaning consists of just 2 strands of electrified tape or twine splitting the barnyard in 2. Each group can go to pasture as they want. Zero issue with anybody going through it.

Next year we will be fence line weaning.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I have been thinking of trying fence line weening next year, but I have some fence to rebuild first; I have been thinking of building a five wire, maybe even six wire electric fence with every other wire hot. Should I put a hot wire on both sides of the post?


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I'm getting ready to wean my 2, I have 1 cow without a calf, I will leave her with them, fence line is best I can do, 5 strands of electric might hold them...


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

I fenceline wean across 5 stands of high tensile, 2 of which are electric. Been doing it for 8 years now and have yet to have one go thru the fence.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> I fenceline wean across 5 stands of high tensile, 2 of which are electric. Been doing it for 8 years now and have yet to have one go thru the fence.


What side of the post do you put the wires, cows side or calves side?


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Had calves on either side depending on the year and which pasture we wean in. Everything on the farm is fenced the same even the interior division fences. So I can fenceline wean anyplace on the farm.


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

I am surprised none of you (that I saw) mentioned weaning by the "moonsign". I have been weaning horses by the moonsign for 20 years and it seems to help. I know it is stupid, unscientific, mumbo jumbo....but it is also free.

I have had several good vets tell me they do the same. Don't know why, but why fight it. It's free.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Edd in KY said:


> I am surprised none of you (that I saw) mentioned weaning by the "moonsign". I have been weaning horses by the moonsign for 20 years and it seems to help. I know it is stupid, unscientific, mumbo jumbo....but it is also free.
> 
> I have had several good vets tell me they do the same. Don't know why, but why fight it. It's free.


Enlighten us on this weaning by the moonsign you speak of, inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

Moonsigns is a belief, that bodily functions are affected by the phases of the moon. I find it an outlandish concept, but my grand father who was an old German and my aunt ( a great gardener) carefully adhered to moon signs for planting their crops and harvesting their crops. All you need to do is refer to the farmers Almanac for the best time to wean children or animals. I don't think there's any way to prove this scientifically. But because I have had good luck weaning my high-strung racehorse babies by the moon sign, I figure why not just go to the Almanac 2020 November weaning and get recommended dates

Look, I am a scientist by training, and find this concept to be odd, but I have had good success and easy weaning using this calendar, so why fight it?


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

So far so good, my cows are still laying where they can be close to their calves and everyone is respecting the electric fence.

How long will I need to keep them separated so they won't nurse again ?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I wouldn't put them back together for at least a couple of weeks or a month. I wait much longer than that, but I can do so easily enough. Mine have been off momma for 3 weeks now and still have a couple of mom's, hanging around the calves, even crying once in a while.

if I'd seen your question yesterday, I could have ask a friend/neighbor, how long he waits too. But he doesn't do fence line. He moves his calves across the road, they can't even see one another. But can hear each other easily enough. I just had a thought, maybe he doesn't like his son & DIL, their house would be smack dab in the middle of that singing. 

Larry


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

SCtrailrider said:


> So far so good, my cows are still laying where they can be close to their calves and everyone is respecting the electric fence.
> 
> How long will I need to keep them separated so they won't nurse again ?


As long as possible. Had one that never quit. Longer than a month if you can do it


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I can do it as long as I want, they are corralled and have free choice hay and I'm feeding them 16% feed...


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Retained heifers or butcher steers that get kept are kept separate from their mothers until they are ready to breed next year. So I wean calves now and keep them separate until next July.

Even then there is one that will go and try to nurse from time to time.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I've been intrigued with some newer research on 'quiet weaning' method of weaning of calves. Just don't know if with my small herd, my age and having the labor available it is feasible in my case. But I wouldn't mind the lack of 'bawling' close to my house. Maybe I could get a couple of better night sleep every year. I suppose I could move, that would also be a solution.  Here are a couple articles on the subject.

https://www.americancattlemen.com/articles/quietwean-low-stress-way-wean-calves

https://www.canadiancattlemen.ca/features/low-stress-weaning-for-calves/

Larry

PS as Chevy, mentions sometimes one will still go back to nursing, especially it seems if the cow enjoys it for some odd reason. Then I use the spiked tooth anti-sucking devices, but even had one that started nursing again, months later after she wore the points off the device  (she's hamburger now).


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

I've seen calves learn to nurse around the nose flap. Turn their head just right and suck away.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

We wean at home, put the calves in the catch pen with hay, water and a self feeder. After 4 day to a week, we move the calves to another pasture. The other pasture is where some were born and the momma cows are moved here when we wean. It is more work moving them but I like how it has worked out. All of the calves are moved to the same pasture to finish weaning. That allows us to use a self feeder with out the momma cows eating it. Have one old dry pet cow there to keep an eye on them.
I do not mind feeding calves. I believe it makes us money.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Any weaning issues I have mentioned has been narrowed down to a Jersey issue with the calves unable to break the bond. Even after 6 months. The one jersey I milked, her calf had no contact with her or nursed on any other cow he was with from October to May. When I put the herd back together briefly I caught her calf nursing. It's interesting and I'm sure the why will never be figured out.

The weaning process works otherwise.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Well I went and did today, we weaned and weighed the calves, and turned the cows back out on the alfalfa field. Turned the calves in the pasture next to the cows. There should be plenty of feed for them, as we saved this for them; well until the snow covers things up. So far not snow, and I hope we don't get any until the end of December. So far everything is looking good, the cows seam to be more upset about the situation than the calves. I put out my Sweet-pro Cattle Candy tubes for the calves, and filled up the loose mineral feeder for the cows. We will see how things look in the morning, see if my new electric fence keeps everyone where they were put. I plan on taking them to the sale barn after the first of the year, by that time they should be weaned for 45 days. I am hoping they gain well over the next 45 days. The weather was not all that warm today, I think our high was about 35 for the day, but at least the wind was not blowing.


----------

